# Tretlager und Spacer meta Ht 2020 Ride



## hirschy (7. Juni 2021)

Moin, das Tretlager meines Meta hat sich jetzt schon drei mal gelockert. Der Spannring springt auch eher über, als dass das Lager komplett fest ist. Auf der Antriebsseite ist ein 4,5mm Spacer verbaut, auf der anderen Seite keiner. Ist das so korrekt? 

Da es auch nach knapp 4000km etwas unsauber läuft, würde ich es demnächst wechseln. Hat jemand ne Empfehlung?


----------



## hirschy (7. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich mich nicht vermessen und verguckt habe, müsste ich doch ein Sram Dub BSA 68mm Lager haben, das auf beiden Seiten 2,5mm Spacer und auf der Antriebsseite zusätzlich einen 4,5mm Spacer hat. Das würde dann ja genau passen. 


			https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6118-021-000_rev_b_dub_mtb_and_road_cranksets_and_bottom_brackets_1.pdf
		

Das zusätzliche Spiel muss dann wohl aus den Lagern resultieren, die schon etwas runter sind?!
Dazu kommt, dass das o.g. Lager zur Zeit überall vergriffen ist. Mist; Zwangspause für´s Meta...?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Juni 2021)

Ausverkauft sind die nicht... schau mal bei Decathlon im Online-Shop...  Bin nur gerade zu blöd den Link zu kopieren.

Alternativen gibt es z.b. von Hope oder Nukeproof.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## hirschy (9. Juni 2021)

Bei best bike parts bin ich auch noch fündig geworden. Decathlon hatte ich für MTB Teile gar nicht auf dem Schirm, danke!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Juni 2021)

hirschy schrieb:


> Bei best bike parts bin ich auch noch fündig geworden. Decathlon hatte ich für MTB Teile gar nicht auf dem Schirm, danke!


Ich auch nicht, zufällig darauf gestoßen


----------



## hirschy (9. Juni 2021)

kannst du mir zufällig zur o.g. Problematik noch was sagen? Hast vielleicht selbst n meta ht und kannst mal schauen, ob du auch so viel platz hast?


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Juni 2021)

Ich habe zwar ein Commencal Meta HT, aber ein 2017er mit dem alten GXP Innenlager ohne DUB und ohne Boost 

Du kannst aber auch einfach testen, ob die Lager hinüber sind.

1. Kurbel raus
2. Mit den Finger einfach die Lager drehen. Wenn sie schwergängig sind oder wackeln sind die hinüber

Ich komme aus deiner Beschreibung aber nicht dahinter, wo oder wie es genau wackelt. Seitlich oder nach oben und unten? Beide Seiten oder nur eine Seite der Kurbel.


----------



## hirschy (9. Juni 2021)

Sehr schön! Wie lang hat dein Lager gehalten? Bei nem Trance 2 und beim Trek Remedy war glauch ich auch bei ca. 4000km Feierabend...
Lager laufen nicht schwergängig, aber wackeln.
Ich kann, wenn der Einstellring drangedreht ist, sowohl nach oben und unten als auch bissel seitwärts wackeln. Ich hab mir jetzt zusätzlich zum neuen Lager noch´n Satz Spacer bestellt; will mal gucken wie´s sich verhält, wenn auf die Nichtantriebsseite noch ein dünner vor den Einstellring kommt.
Zur Erklärung noch paar Fotos:


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Juni 2021)

Ahhh... jetzt kapiere ich das ganze! 

Laut der Commencal Homepage ist das ganze ja ein 68mm BSA Tretlager und du scheinst das auch alles richtig montiert zu haben 

Sieht ja fast genau so aus wie damals bei den BB30 Innenlager an meinem alten Cannondale Jekyll MX (RIP) mit der SRAM Kurbel. Da habe ich mir Anfangs auch die Lager schnell kaputt gemacht da ich zu feste vorgespannt habe, der Vorspannring muss nur anliegen und soll nicht klemmen.

Vermute aber stark, dass die Lager einfach hinüber sind. Das geht recht schnell je nach Fahrstil, Gewicht und evtl. zu kräftiger Vorspannung. Zusätzlich ist das Meta HT ja auch ein Hardtail , da gibt es keine Heckfederung, welche die Belastungen aufnimmt.

Theoretisch wechsle ich 1x pro Jahr die Lager/Lagerschalen, egal ob SRAM oder Schimano. Kilometer mache ich da nicht mehr fest (grob aber so zwischen 1.500 - 4.000km je nachdem wie geballert wurde und wie häufig gefahren im Matsch).

An meinem Rennrad ist das z.b. noch nie nötig gewesen seit fast 10.000km in 5 Jahren. Da fahre ich aber ja auch nur Straße.

Lager sind halt Verschleißteile. Montiere die neuen, den Vorspannring nur anliegen lassen und weiter fahren.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Juni 2021)

@hirschy Mein das rechte Lager meines GXP Testlagers ist jetzt auch durch... nach knapp 1.000km 

Hab die Dichtung mal abgemacht (geht mit einem feinen, spitzen Gegenstand). Kein Fett mehr drin, nur schwarze Pampe. Sauber gemacht (großzügig mit WD40 eingesprüht und abtropfen und trocknen lassen) und großzügig neues Fett reingegeben. Jetzt knarzt vorerst nichts mehr.

Bisschen Spiel ist akzeptabel, mit der Achse drin legt sich das ja.

Eventuell probierst du das auch mal nächstes mal. Dann muss nicht unbedingt sofort ein neues Tretlager her 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## hirschy (17. Juni 2021)

1000km ist aber arg knapp. Weiss auch nicht, warum die ab Werk nicht ordentlich Fett in die Lager hauen. Hab jetzt drauf verzichtet das neue Lager zu öffnen und gleich aufzufüllen, wenn´s wieder so lang hält, ist´s ja ok.
Bei mir war aber ordentlich Spiel im Lager vorhanden, da hätte neu fetten auch nicht geholfen. Beim Neuen brauch ich tatsächlich auch den Einstellring nicht zu nah dran zu drehen, da wackelt nix.
Ich hatte übrigens ordentlich Wasser unterm Tretlager. Es schrieb mal jemand, dass man da unten´n Loch reinbohren soll; so richtig sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Hat ja auch nix geschadet, dass es da stand.
Und BSA ist gegenüber Pressfit ja echt mal´n Segen... so ne schnelle saubere Nummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (22. Juni 2021)

Geiles GIF  da diskutiere ich nicht mehr... das ist hinüber 

Mein 2017er Meta hat noch ein Abflussloch am Tretlagergehäuse... schreib Commencal mal an, wenn die dir das Okay geben würde ich ein Loch reinbohren. Musste ich bei einem alten Cannondale Jekyll auch machen, bis ich eine Gewindeadapter für BSA eingeklebt hatte (vorher war nur Pressfit (BB30) möglich). Nach dem Bohren war es besser.


----------

